# This is great (trust me)!



## Rick Rothstein (Apr 25, 2013)

A Father giving away his daughter...</SPAN>

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=4700121294348</SPAN>


----------



## MUKESHY12390 (Apr 25, 2013)

[h=2]m getting this.....

  This content is currently unavailable[/h]


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Apr 25, 2013)

MUKESHY12390 said:


> *m getting this.....
> 
> This content is currently unavailable*


I just tried the link and it is working for me... give it another try.


----------



## Atroxell (Apr 25, 2013)

Worked for me. Bravo for Pop! I think every father has the desire to do something like this on her wedding day. But not all of us can be quite so eloquent and entertaining.

I know I would love to do the same type of thing someday for my daughter--who is close to marriage, but not yet. Though I would add "...don't screw it up. Or she'll kick your butt!" (She's a Black Belt with _very _fast hands and feet. And yes, I paid for those lessons for just that capability.)


----------

